# Say it aint so!!! No beach driving?



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

http://www.wavy.com/dpp/news/north_carolina/lawmakers-question-beach-driving-plan


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Some others should chime in about this.


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

To the best of my knowledge nothing has changed since the DOI released the impact statement several months ago. It is about freaking time that our elected officials took a public stance, instead of playing both sides of the fence. However, it will fall on deaf ears with Ken Salazar as head of the DOI. He was appointed by Obama and is an animal right fanatic to the core.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Salazar certainly is not "an animal right fanatic to the core".

He may be more in tune with mis-use of the ESA than anyone.

Look up rancher issues regarding wolves in the western states...Salazar is from CO.

That said, seeing some NC congressfolk getting involved is very heartening! And, jasonr, if this issue is troublesome and important to you, it's been getting worse for a while and your help is needed. 

Start here:

I suggest starting in the archives back to 2008 and before. You'll be amazed...truly.

http://islandfreepress.org/CatBeachAccessIssues.html

Help here:

http://www.obpa-nc.org/joomla/


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Def is important to me Bubba. I want to see my son and daughter enjoy the beaches just as I have and my son is 7 and my daughter will be joining this world this month.

Anytime I see more info, I share it with you guys.

I have been to a few meetings and signed some petitions. I dont have a lot of free time these days but if I do and something is going on with the OBX, I like to be involved.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

jasonr said:


> http://www.wavy.com/dpp/news/north_carolina/lawmakers-question-beach-driving-plan


Is this the first you have heard of this situation????


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

No but to be honest mike this is the first time I have seen any state officials name in the news for standing up for access. The only time this really makes the news up here is when they are talking about closures.

See:


jasonr said:


> Def is important to me Bubba. I want to see my son and daughter enjoy the beaches just as I have and my son is 7 and my daughter will be joining this world this month.
> 
> Anytime I see more info, I share it with you guys.
> 
> I have been to a few meetings and signed some petitions. I dont have a lot of free time these days but if I do and something is going on with the OBX, I like to be involved.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

jasonr said:


> No but to be honest mike this is the first time I have seen any state officials name in the news for standing up for access. The only time this really makes the news up here is when they are talking about closures.
> 
> See:


 Burr and others tried to get something to prevent this through congress a few years back.. They were "cockblocked" by selc spokesman (lobbiest) with gov officials in tow.. This was with a petition with thousands of concerned citizen's names on it.. Enviros have a lock on it,jmo,only way to get change is to vote.. As well as vote,send them your thoughts,research who is doing what,then you have an idea as to who you should vote for.. It may be too little to late when the enviros take something through esa they don't give it back... We are fighting a loaded deck.. Yes,even with a son that loves to fish as much as I,my thoughts are that we are defeated out of the box.... jmo


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Agree and Sad DD*

But with the kayaks and the Tube and the remaining Piers, Hopefuly Tater can get his fill... He is more then welcome to launch with me anytime down at Teach's..

We will still have FUN reguardless!!!!:fishing:

With that said They will get no Peace (Birder's, NPS, SELC) Within the bounds of the Law, they will get no Peace... :--|

"BEEP For Birders"
JAM


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Anybody remember the buzz words for the early 90"s*

Think they were appeasement, comprimise, "could be worse", and the best of all!,"NEGOTIATION". well negotiation might have worked. If it had been done EGYPTIAN STYLE. The date should have been [early 2000's] in NC's case. Had started with closures before then in other areas and was progressing to the OBX. Jam, imho, witihn the bounds of law[our side] was the only thing they had going for them. Everything else was illegal, falsified, doctored data and graft They depended on the ole possum trick. And it happened.


----------



## Danny (Jan 3, 2005)

Where'd this :spam: come from?


----------



## bass724 (Apr 9, 2010)

*Driving on the beach*

Well, I am new to the sport of surf fishing , but I have a new found love for fishing, the surf bug has a strong bite much like a "big bull red". Feel free to pass this on if it well help the cause, a group of SC Upstate fishermen are planning a trip to the Portmouth area this year, together we will put a couple of thousand dollars into the NC economy from licences, gas, food, etc.
If there well be no driving on the beach we will most likely look elsewhere to help the econmy such as SC.
This is only one group, I am sure that other fisherman feel the same way. The Govt. is killing our United States with Regulations, I do not have an NC vote, but would like to be counted in some fashion, if anyone knows how please let me know.

Thanks form the SC Upstate.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bass724 said:


> Well, I am new to the sport of surf fishing , but I have a new found love for fishing, the surf bug has a strong bite much like a "big bull red". Feel free to pass this on if it well help the cause, a group of SC Upstate fishermen are planning a trip to the Portmouth area this year, together we will put a couple of thousand dollars into the NC economy from licences, gas, food, etc.
> If there well be no driving on the beach we will most likely look elsewhere to help the econmy such as SC.
> This is only one group, I am sure that other fisherman feel the same way. The Govt. is killing our United States with Regulations, I do not have an NC vote, but would like to be counted in some fashion, if anyone knows how please let me know.
> 
> Thanks form the SC Upstate.


 Your sending an e-mail direct to Burr,Jones,or Hagan will do the trick...

If you are going to Portsmouth,driving is no problem... YET!!


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Danny said:


> Where'd this :spam: come from?





Good job posting in a month old thread with nothing constructive to add.


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

jasonr said:


> Good job posting in a month old thread with nothing constructive to add.


Some azzhat posted a link to some driving school and it was deleted before you saw it, that is what the spam was for.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

twitch said:


> Some azzhat posted a link to some driving school and it was deleted before you saw it, that is what the spam was for.


Gotchya. Ill say my Im sorries :beer:


----------

